# Deadly Log in Lime Creek



## Axemann (May 29, 2004)

:shock: Boaters be aware of a log in the entrence rapid to Dragons Back. This is the following rapid after S turn in the first gorge. This log cannot be seen from your boat and it lies across the river from right to left just under the surface. Looks like a lateral wave unless you're looking right down on it. We discovered it after we heard a gut wrenching thump of kayak-meets-log, than a missing boater.
We where in rescue mode and where unable clean out the log. Luckily, no injuries and Adrenalin Falls was sick! So, portage this class III entrance move and run the 14' footer. You will allso recognize this rapid by avalanche debris just upstream. "Happy Creekin"


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

(this looks like an appropriate thread to add to)

BOATERS RUNNING THE THIRD GORGE SHOULD BE ALERT FOR TWO LOG HAZARDS!

i was pinned by the first one. about 2/3 of the way down the gorge is a rapid that ends with the gorge walls squeezing down significantly. the water at the squeeze is actually fast flat water only. i'd say at water level, the creek is only 7 or 8' wide. but right upstream of this squeeze is a rock, mostly underwater, that splits the flow 50/50. GO RIGHT! on the left side, where i went, are two logs just UNDERWATER and very hard to see from the top of the rapid. it took me about 30 seconds to exit my boat as my skirt was also pinned. i had to slither out of my skirt to actually get out of my boat (thank God i didn't have a "unibomber" drytop/skirt combo). with some incredible help from a second group (thanks again guys!) they z-dragged my boat out and also sewed up a large hole in my skirt with a shoelace - saving me a hike-out :shock: and just so you know, the right line is the line that looks most appealing (the left has some weird spray in it), and basically i just got complacent and made a bad choice. stay on top of your game, even in class IV!

the second log is about two rapids down from the one described above. it is VERY hard to see from above so when you're about 3/4 of the way down the gorge, and have passed the "squeeze", be sure to eddy hop. it is a river wide log located on a left hand turn in the creek, halfway down a rapid. it is mostly out of the water. we portaged river left and used ropes to ascend/descend the boats.

there's also a third log a few hundred yards down from the second log, located as part of a HUGE logjam river left. the creek turns right here. the log can be run under, but it's tight. just after the log is a sticky hole.


----------

